# Funny Trail Cam Pic



## Bray68 (Jan 20, 2005)

Gives new meaning to piggy back ride.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

pig ****..great.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

thats disgusting, and to think they were doing it infront of the childeren. cool looking color phases on those pigs.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Makes my trigger finger itch..................SHOOT


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

makin bacon


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

And the infestation continues. His life wasn't getting much better than that as a pig, too bad you weren't there to put one in his ear at that very moment.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

They're like Micheal Jordan. You cant stop em , you can only hope to contain em .


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Come on baby, I didnt know she was your sister


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

What's the big deal.......he was just PORKIN her!


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

It looks like one is eating dinner and the other is is porkin! They must be married!


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

that hog is just makin bacon


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Now thats giving the O'le sausage!LOL


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

that picture actually made my blood pressure rise. kind of reminds me of the gopher speach from Caddyshack

"the only good pig ....... is dead pig ........"


----------

